# '52 Valco Supro Tweed - any good?



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Only experience I have with Tweeds is Fenders (which I love BTW!), so really don't know that much about the National/Valco/Supro line. Can pick up a very clean and original, but unfortunately non-working, 2X6V6 model with a 10" Rola field coil speaker for what seems like a modest price. The current owner says it powers up but emits no sound (short/open in the field coil perhaps?). In any event, looks to be simple, uncomplicated circuit, so it probably shouldn't cost too much time/money to get it up and running again. 

Question - are they a worthwhile project or should I take a pass?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

They made some killer amps. 

If it's like the one pictured here, go get it now! The single knob ones are the best. This is the Led Zep I amp, I swear.


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a 1945 Valco/Supro, very similar to the one in the post below. A little rougher than the one shown in the post below, but it still works, and sounds great. Original Rola ( 8"), tubes, and 2 prong plug.

You can find circuits here http://www.valcoamp.com/, so you should be able to service it. If the price is reasonable, go for it. If you can get it working, and don't like it, you can always sell it, and probably get a good buck for it.. There are collectors out there.

How much are they asking?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

flattopterry said:


> I have a 1945 Valco/Supro, very similar to the one in the post below. A little rougher than the one shown in the post below, but it still works, and sounds great. Original Rola ( 8"), tubes, and 2 prong plug.
> 
> You can find circuits here http://www.valcoamp.com/, so you should be able to service it. If the price is reasonable, go for it. If you can get it working, and don't like it, you can always sell it, and probably get a good buck for it.. There are collectors out there.
> 
> How much are they asking?


Had a chance to take a closer look at this yesterday. Good news is the circuit is as clean as a whistle and even appears to have the original tubes, trannies and components in it (RCA 6V6GT's dates match each other and the amp's date). Bad news is that the original field coil speaker appears fried, as the magnet doesn't get energized under power. I think this could be worth $500 or a little better in good working order with the original speaker. Problem is, repairing/replacing dynamic speakers can be expensive. I have a nice '50's vintage Quam 10" alnico pm speaker that could replace the dynamic speaker (also built in Chicago, btw) with the corresponding mod to the power supply, of course (appropriate value choke or power resistor installed). While this could result in a fine "player", it won't obviously help the amp acheive its full collector value.

Seller needs to get $200 out of the deal in it's present condition. Question I have to ask myself is this - would I want to keep this for a "player" or restore/resell it at some point as a potential collectible piece.


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

There are two 1955 10" Rola's on Vancouver Craigslist http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rch/msg/2331498383.html

Seems like a good price.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

flattopterry said:


> There are two 1955 10" Rola's on Vancouver Craigslist http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rch/msg/2331498383.html
> 
> Seems like a good price.


Thanks Terry, but these are permanent magnet type speakers and the Supro uses a field coil (dynamic) speaker. As I mentioned, I already have a great Quam alnico 10" if I wanted to go
that route. I had a stroke of luck though - Doug Scarrow (Wstrn Speaker Works, Saskatoon) informed he rebuilds field coil speakers all the time for pre-1950 radios and jukeboxes. Since he does great work and prices his work reasonably, I'm gonna let him do his magic on this amp. If it results in a tone I like, I'll keep it; if not, I can always put it on the block.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

UPDATE: Doug phoned yesterday, said amp's repaired and sings like new. Besides the open in the field coil which had to be spliced, he also had to change a filter cap. As I can't really use another small amp, I think it's going up on the selling block. A member from the Hamer site has first dibs; if he passes, I'll make it available to my GC compadres here.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

And off to Edmonton she goes to a lucky new owner! Woulda kept it myself, but wife has a fairly stringent 4 guitar/4 amp inventory limit policy in place to keep my GAS at bay...


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

So sad. But the new owner will be very happy I am sure. Hope you did well.

I feel a strong urge to go plug into mine.


----------

